# Australian immigration for IT Professionals



## khansdaf (May 3, 2016)

Hello friends, myself Sdaf I am IT professional and doing work in IT farm as a web designer. I have 5 yrs. working experience as a designer. So, my question is that I want to apply for Australia Immigration , what should I do?


----------



## suri16kk (May 24, 2016)

Hi Sdaf,
You need to do the following:
- Have your experience and education assessed (ACS for IT professionals).
- Lodge an Expression of interest after the assessment.
- Once you have received approval to apply, 
- - you need to have your English Test scores.
- - you need to lodge a VISA Application.
- - provide necessary documentation.

The whole process would take around 6-12months (maybe more) depending on the situation.
Most of this information is available in the Australian immigration website.
You may also consult a Registered Migration agent to assist you in processing and filling your application.

All the best.


----------

